# Holy Shuckins Batman!!!!



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

WTH did I ever do to deserve this?!!? I go out to help clear out a family member's storage unit and come home to devastation. I rummaged through what was left of my front door for any hint to the cause of such devastation. I seem to have found the source of destruction along with a clue:

I knew that I was in a dangerous situation. My main concern was for the safety of those around. I knew that with something as dangerous as a Shuckins Bomb may still have leftover munitions that may still be live. So, I had to use precautions while investigating further.

Its a good thing I proceeded with caution because these lil bastards were still live and could go off any minute:

All I have to say is WOW. Definately an awesome bombing. I can't say thank you enough. I don't even know where to begin. Ron, this made my day! :dude:

BTW: My favorite part is the "You have neeb BOMBED by SHUCKINS" container.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Gee, Ron, I expected more from you. Don't know why you'd send all of those dog rockets to a nice Person! LOL. Enjoy the wonderful cigars Matt! BTW, do you always walk around with a gas mask On?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. You really get the full flavor profile when you stick a cigar in a gas mask. Not to mention the what retrohailing does to you in that thing! :biglaugh:

Actually though, my aunt bought the gas mask for my grandmother shortly after 911 when there were the anthrax scares. She then gave it to me... because... I like odd stuff I guess. :noidea:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ron is well known for his containers and foremost for the great smokes he sends to many, many members here and plenty of our armed forces as well. 

WTG Ron--great pictures--I love my container and use it often especially during golf season---


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice hit ! Congrats to you both and enjoy those wonderful sticks.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice bomb Ron, there are some great looking smokes in there!
Enjoy those Matt.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to club Shuckins, LOL Enjoy them. Ron your still the bomb master


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Holy mother...Ron has done it again! AF, LP, and Sultan Signature?!?! Incredible bomb to a deserving guy there Matt!

Great going Ron and Matt it looks like you've got some smoking to do there with all of those beauties! All of them look fantastic and I love the signature bomb tubo, classic!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LoL gas mask picture is the best! Nice hit Ron


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome hit ron!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn those Sultans look tasty


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice hit ! Nice touch with the gas mask too !


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

great hit. love the gas mask, i think that pic should be your avatar


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Awesome hit!! Enjoy those!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:clap2::clap2: All the good lines er taken! :lol:...But I kin do this!..:clap2::clap2:



:thumb: :ss


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy shiz! WTG Ron:thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

HAHA. Excellent idea on for the avatar. I think I might have to do that.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

That picture is priceless! Nice hit there, Ron.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

He got you good. Have fun smoking those.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great hit and I agree with others that gas mask pic is great.


----------

